# WorldMark Daytona Beach - Ocean Walk,  2 Bdr Deluxe



## Travel1 (Feb 13, 2018)

What is the difference between the 2 Bedroom deluxe units vs the 2 bedroom units?

Are "all" 2 bedroom Deluxe units "ocean front"? 

(Note, I called the resort directly to ask, but got conflicting information regarding the 2Bdr deluxe) 

Also, for those who stayed in the Worldmark units, did you enjoy your stay?  Are the rooms up to date? etc.

Thanks,


----------



## Dave Landry (Feb 13, 2018)

I have rented both the regular Wyndham and the World mark there. A 2 bedroom can be Oceanfront or Oceanview on either side. The rooms have been recently updated and are very nice. I believe the 2 bedroom lockout units are oceanfront while the 1 bedroom suite attached to it has a hallway view and no balcony.


----------



## Travel1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Dave thanks for the response.

What about the "Deluxe" 2 bedrooms units for Worldmark?

I've been told all the "Deluxe" 2 bedroom units are ocean front for Worldmark.  The regular 2 bedrooms units can have any view.  Just trying to verify that I have an ocean front view with a deluxe unit for the Worldmark units.


----------



## Dave Landry (Feb 13, 2018)

Travel1 said:


> Dave thanks for the response.
> 
> What about the "Deluxe" 2 bedrooms units for Worldmark?
> 
> I've been told all the "Deluxe" 2 bedroom units are ocean front for Worldmark.  The regular 2 bedrooms units can have any view.  Just trying to verify that I have an ocean front view with a deluxe unit for the Worldmark units.


I'm not positive about the room setup for Worldmark. If you search this site there are a couple floor plans for the resort listed. All the 3 bedroom are oceanfront if you wanted to upgrade to be sure


----------

